# HBO PPV: Canelo Alvarez vs Julio Cesar Chavez Jr rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Card starts at 9:00 EST. Full card here

Canelo Alvarez vs Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.
David Lemieux vs Marco Reyes 
Lucas Matthysse vs Emmanuel Taylor
Joseph Diaz Jr. vs Manuel Avila


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

whats the time now


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't really need to pay for this but i do not want to listen to duog fisher for 4 hours...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

golden boy said they plan on being strict on piracy for this fight...











:shifty


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

In a hotel in the middle of bum fuck nowhere for work. Yea im buying the PPV you win HBO.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Camacho Sr. 2.0


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Headed to Twin Peaks. See yall in like 40 minutes


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is slapfest...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rooting big for Canelo here, he's a huge star and Chavez is too big of a liability in the long run.

Very odd how many people are rooting for JR to win considering he seems like a spoiled unhungry cunt.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jojo Diaz definitely looks a division bigger than Tino


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tino needs to get his ass back down to SBW. Jojo too big, too talented for him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Really like Diaz


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthysse up


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Transforma only 26? Seems like he's been around forever...


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

How many fights till main event?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthysse still dangerous with that power. He's looking rusty, though.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Matthysse and Lemieux. So two.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> How many fights till main event?


I think one more after Matthysse's. David Lemieux is up and then the main event, I think.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Bang


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lucas still has the power.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Mattysse still a killer


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse looking far from done here. Really nice surprise to me. He looks great.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is this fight at 147 lbs.? They both look like 140 lb. fighters. :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good comeback win if Matthysse can stop Taylor.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lucas was getting hands put on him till that knockdown. Great round tbh


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The real rust is showing from how he is struggling to finish the fight here imo


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

im pressed somewhat by taylor, he looks better technically than he has ever looked.

but yeah. LT's raw power and crisp timing is breaking him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel bad for Taylor. I feel he has been mismanaged. He has no business at 147. He is a good fighter, though.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

can't live with him. got to be the end.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good win for Matthysse. First to stop Taylor. Wish he'd stay at 140 lbs., though. I'd love to see him fight the winner of Orozco/Imam (if that's still planned to happen).


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Good shit from Lucas. Don't think he can win a title at this stage in his career but I reckon he can have some fun fights at 147. Throw him in with Berto, that could be a laugh.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I feel bad for Taylor. I feel he has been mismanaged. He has no business at 147. He is a good fighter, though.


Lucas has been horrifically managed too though


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why is this fight at 147 lbs.? They both look like 140 lb. fighters. :lol:


140 is actually pushing it for Taylor.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why is this fight at 147 lbs.? They both look like 140 lb. fighters. :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn Taylor...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Lucas has been horrifically managed too though


All he had to do was beat Garcia. That's on him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 140 is actually pushing it for Taylor.


I"m wondering about Matthysse then because he didn't look like the bigger fighter in there or anything. Looked like that fight could've happened at 140 lbs. with no real issue.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Buncey calling Mattysse not a welterweight, but


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, they're keeping Lemieux busy. How long has it been since he Ko'd stevens? Doesn't feel like that long ago.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is it just me or is the crowd fucken dead?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This should be short and sweet.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't blink. Lemieux with that retard power.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, they're keeping Lemieux busy. How long has it been since he Ko'd stevens? Doesn't feel like that long ago.


I like that, more top guys should stay busy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lemieux looks kinda soft. El Dorados shorts are already breaking down, let's see how long he lasts.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, heart skipped a beat watching Canelo getting taped up. I'm hoping for a great ass fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Chavez - 183
Canelo - 182.5


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lemieux is loading the fuck up with everything. He might end up gassing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Chavez - 183
> Canelo - 182.5


I'm watching a Russian thing. Where the fuck did you get those numbers!? My god, Canelo is fucking GIGANTIC! He's a lot bigger than GGG if this is right.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm watching a Russian thing. Where the fuck did you get those numbers!? My god, Canelo is fucking GIGANTIC! He's a lot bigger than GGG if this is right.


Waiting for those myself. 
Not surprised though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Marco can take a fucken punch man.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Canelo rehydrating from Canelo weight to Chavez weight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

where is everybody. seems silent as fuck


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This guy has no chance. This should be stopped.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Waiting for those myself.
> Not surprised though.


Really!? I am. Canelo's career high is, what? 172 lbs.; although, they haven't been publishing his weights for a while now. 180+ is fucking massive, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This guy has no chance. This should be stopped.


He's also making a Lemieux fight boring. Reyes has an ugly style.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> where is everybody. seems silent as fuck


It's weird, the weigh in had more atmosphere.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn Reyes still trying win, the balls on that dude.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> where is everybody. seems silent as fuck


Probably out at places. This fight is actually pretty huge. I've been seeing odd restaurants where I"m at advertising for it. Usually, no one where I"m at shows boxing fights.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Reyes is tough...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

The Warriors-Jazz game is on too. So im watching that...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

reyes getting back into this


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is David gassing?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight getting a bit boring. Reyes' style is ugly and Lemieux slowing down. Gonna take off for a few.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Even money on Canelo KO, TKOing Chavez...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This fight is really fun. The crowd is boring me.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

What Rd is it?

Will only get to bar in 20 Mims. Will I make start of canelo fight?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This fight is really fun. The crowd is boring me.


Oscar needs to share some of that coke.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Reyes not fighting like a mexican but still tough as hell and brave.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Crean said:


> What Rd is it?
> 
> Will only get to bar in 20 Mims. Will I make start of canelo fight?


8th you should make it before it starts.

If you leave now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This feels dangerous


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> This fight is really fun. The crowd is boring me.


waiting on the main event. they usually stack these cards with young hispanic fighters to showcase. only Joseph Diaz for tonight i guess...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening/morning gentlemen. Lemieux is making hard work of this.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

go on reyes


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fucken Reyes man, gotta hand it to the dude, he took everything Lemieux dished out.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Best chin ever lmao


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Good fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Reyes got heart...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

BJS vs Lemieux... who you got?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Let me know when ring walks start. I made a load of mates leave a pub to get to another bar to watch this.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Crean said:


> Let me know when ring walks start. I made a load of mates leave a pub to get to another bar to watch this.


I got you. Usually takes a bit for the main event to start.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> BJS vs Lemieux... who you got?


I'd say BJS because he has a good chin on him. Hasn't shown signs of a weak chin since he went rounds with Lee and Eubank Jr. I think Lemieux punches himself out chasing around BJS.

I think that pitbull Khurtsidze matches up a lot better with BJS.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Crean said:


> Let me know when ring walks start. I made a load of mates leave a pub to get to another bar to watch this.


Now


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'd say BJS because he has a good chin on him. Hasn't shown signs of a weak chin since he went rounds with Lee and Eubank Jr. I think Lemieux punches himself out chasing around BJS.
> 
> I think that pitbull Khurtsidze matches up a lot better with BJS.


100% agree.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

My God I am mind blown so many "experts" got this one so wrong. Canelo is better technically. Thats it. Its not enough to overcome the height difference, the weight, the chin, the power. Chavez by ass whooping. Weight classes are there for a reason.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> My God I am mind blown so many "experts" got this one so wrong. Canelo is better technically. Thats it. Its not enough to overcome the height difference, the weight, the chin, the power. Chavez by ass whooping. Weight classes are there for a reason.


How much did you put on Jr?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Those tits!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> My God I am mind blown so many "experts" got this one so wrong. Canelo is better technically. Thats it. Its not enough to overcome the height difference, the weight, the chin, the power. Chavez by ass whooping. Weight classes are there for a reason.


:lol: Your confidence is getting me hyped. As I said, I'm expecting Canelo/Angulo. Chavez Jr. might only be bigger in length. Canelo is a fucking beast of a man. He's stocky as shit and very strong.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

As many times as ive heard this, I should know this anthem...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Lucas has been horrifically managed too though


Nah. Lucas has done very well for himself. He is just past his prime.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Who is that hot brown-skinned goddess?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why do they need to play the American national anthem by the way? Both fighters are from Mexico.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> How much did you put on Jr?


200 at+500 when it first came out. Easy money.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope Chavez levels Canelo. At least Chavez takes on the best fighters available to him, as far as I remember/know.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I"m wondering about Matthysse then because he didn't look like the bigger fighter in there or anything. Looked like that fight could've happened at 140 lbs. with no real issue.


Mathysse is a squat little guy. He won't do well at 147.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Crean said:


> Let me know when ring walks start. I made a load of mates leave a pub to get to another bar to watch this.


Ring walks started JC Jr coming in first.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Mathysse is a squat little guy. He won't do well at 147.


Yeah, I'm expecting it to not go well for him at 147 lbs. Guys there are fucking massive like Kell Brook, Spence Jr., and Thurman. Matthysse just doesn't have the frame for it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Why did HBO's tale of the tape show the same reach? Multiple articles I read showed JR with the reach advantage.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Chavez Jr. with the anti-Undertaker entrance, took five seconds to enter the ring


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Camelo vía close decision


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chavez didn't give the crowd time to cheer...


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ring walks started JC Jr coming in first.


Here now, cheers


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Has canelo hair gone less ginger?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Were security trying to stop canelos team from coming to the ring? :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Has canelo hair gone less ginger?


He looks like he's starting to bald like his brothers.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

lets go boys!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Nah. Lucas has done very well for himself. He is just past his prime.


His corner and management was awful for a very long time.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I read Buffer has a fortune of over $300 million. Insane. It's not exactly a challenging job.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

1-0 Cina


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez looks a bit scared, but he looks gigantic too. Damn, I might've underestimated his size.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A lil slow start for Jr. Canelo threw sharp but nothing big.

10-9 Canelo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-0 Nelo, Chavez had him on the ropes once and let him off...if it stays like this it's gonna be another Martinez fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure what gameplan Chavez and his corner have in mind. He's fighting too scared, and if he lets Canelo fight in a rhythm, he'll be eating big counters all night. He needs to up the pace.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo throwing a goo jab and starting to go off it. Jr. not much

20-18 Canelo


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Not sure what gameplan Chavez and his corner have in mind. He's fighting too scared, and if he lets Canelo fight in a rhythm, he'll be eating big counters all night. He needs to up the pace.


Too early. He's drained himself to get down to 164 and needs to try and come on late.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf chavez


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Canelo beating on Chavez, JC is going to have to sell out in a few rounds.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez needs to use his size and really bully Canelo. He can do it, but he's fighting too scared.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

30-27 Canelo. Looking like a walk in the park...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chavez gonna be outta there in a few...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Chavez is enhancement talent


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez is lost. Looks like it's Chavez/Martinez all over again.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Easy 4-0 Canelo, I hope the Sergio lovers are ready to give Canelo props.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

What exactly was the game plan? Canelo is rolling

40-36


----------



## Pro Bro (May 21, 2013)

heavy bag workout...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

What a joke


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez can take a shot, though!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

@Crean hope youre not regretting making your mates move to the pub.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

this is even worse than Martinez, At least Chavezwas throwing back, taunting....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

50-45 Canelo fighting at pace. Not taking more than he needs. Chavez has no fight. Don't know if its the weight or what, but he's not doing anything...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez had him on the ropes and did shit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

60-54. Chavez don't got it tonight. Not Canelo's fault, but here it is...


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> What exactly was the game plan?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Rope a dope. Chavez wins by tko, round 10.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Canelo is taking Chavez's soul


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chavez should have started throwing a long time ago. Pathetic showing. He won't recover from this.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

70-63 Canelo. Chavez almost started to come alive, not gone happen though...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chavez looks scared


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG don't want none


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

80-72. Chavez almost woke up again in that round. He should just keep throwing not matter what he gets in return just one round...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG don't want none


Canelo seems too stationary


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo still has stamina issues.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Canelo still has stamina issues.


I don't know man he looks very good to me, not even sitting on the stool at times.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

90-81 Canelo. more of same...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG don't want none


Want none of what? Its 10 rounds and canelo still cant get some guy outta here who showed up for a paycheck.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG don't want none


You're a fuckwit, sick of reminding you but there you have it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't know man he looks very good to me, not even sitting on the stool at times.


He takes breaks on the ropes still.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Canelo seems too stationary


He can probably beat Golovkin standing in one place.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Want none of what? Its 10 rounds and canelo still cant get some guy outta here who showed up for a paycheck.


MIght not happen as Chavez Jr. stupidly bet his purse on this fight.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Joke of a fight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

100-90 Chavez still standing at least...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He can probably beat Golovkin standing in one place.


C'mon, Bogo, you're talking crazy here. :lol:


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Chavez not part of the Big Baller Brand


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG don't want none


Wanna do a bet GGG fights Canelo?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez about to go home broke. I don't think Nacho fit well with him at all. Last I read, Nacho was talking about him fighting like Mayweather. He needed to get in there and go out on his shield coming forward. Only chance he had.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Has there been a minute where canelo isnt in conplete control. What a waste of time


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

110-99 I'd like to see Canelo close it out in style...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Ill just pretend my 70 dollars went to Mattysse and Lemieux


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll take this Canelo over 2012 Martinez for sure.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Want none of what? Its 10 rounds and canelo still cant get some guy outta here who showed up for a paycheck.


Nobody with sense picked Chavez to get knocked out


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Last time I watch a Canelo fight unless it's someone worth a damn. Fight Khurtsidze, Derevyanchenko, Golovkin, even Monroe Jr. is better than this shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You're a fuckwit, sick of reminding you but there you have it.


Get loss GGG dick rider


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

This was awful...Chavez is hopeless, he brought exactly zero to this fight....backpedaling the whole fight and it was a PPV
I feel bad for those poor folks who paid for this shit show


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> C'mon, Bogo, you're talking crazy here. :lol:


It's a good competitive fight but I think in a phone booth fight Canelo is sharper.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

120-108 Canelo has a heart. He let Chavez live in there.

I want to see him fight GGG like everybody else, but their last fight, respectively, can't be compared. 

Make the fight gentlemen...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

GGG would at least be much more competitive than this. Canelo is too slick though.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

fuck man im glad i didnt order this. i almost did...


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

man i love Canelo, he got skills and he got that macho mindset but he isn't too fun to watch.

I saw his Lara, Cotto and this fight and it's never really what i would call exciting, good thing he is mexican lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: people actually expected Chavez to win this. Canelo did what he wanted whenever he wanted. Excellent performance for him


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Chavez, the loser, hogs all the promo time from Canelo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm a huge GGG fan but this tightened the Canelo GGG fight for me. Not because he beat up on Jr but because he looked great at this weight.

Come on Oskee and Canelo, give us this fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> 120-108 Canelo has a heart. He let Chavez live in there.
> 
> I want to see him fight GGG like everybody else, but their last fight, respectively, can't be compared.
> 
> Make the fight gentlemen...


Well, GGG fought the #2 contender while Canelo fought a fucking punching bag. GGG would've looked like a monster had he fought Chavez Jr. tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's a good competitive fight but I think in a phone booth fight Canelo is sharper.


Golovkin has an elite jab. It's better than Canelo's. I have zero doubt that Jacobs would beat Canelo handily.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

that ring girl in the background who is she :dance


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo calls out Golovkin for the 3rd time now? Is this finally the time?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

THIS PRO WRESTLING SHIT IS SUCKERING ME IN LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hmmmm...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lmao this promotion


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He can probably beat Golovkin standing in one place.


Nah man, GGG doesn't have amazing defense but he does use his feet. Canelo is one spot and you can't do that with someone like GGG who is accurate and has a mean punch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh shit September fight signed, Canelo has been vindicated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Can't wait for Canelo to put an end to this clown.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't watch or care about this fight. It was obviously always going to be a 120-108 fight for Canelo. Why are some people surprised about that?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

GGG gets a ring walk and everything. Damn.

Poor Chavez


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG don't want none


Dont you look stupid.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

WHATTTTTTTT


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Dont you look stupid.


 I didn't imply that he'd duck. Learn some slang


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@Cableaddict where you at, I thought this was an excuse to duck GGG?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

They just announced this shit. It's done. Wow.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

How can you praise Canelo's performance when Chavez was cowering the whole time? I've had mitts more intense than that


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wowwww fucking right!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Can't wait for Canelo to put an end to this clown.


What clown mate?

And why is Max saying everyone thought it would be a great fight.To me it was a mismatch bitch move from Canelo from the day it was announced.
It was a joke fight from the day it was announced.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Can't wait for Canelo to put an end to this clown.


man dont call him a clown when canelo gave him his damn belt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Honestly, I'm still skeptical. Same shit happened a while back when he called Golovkin into the ring. Golovkin looked a bit confused when they asked if the fight was signed. Not sure what to think. I'll be more sure later.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't imply that he'd duck. Learn some slang


You are such a ******, get off the site, go find out where all your fellow Flomo friends went and join them there.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> that ring girl in the background who is she :dance


Oi! 
Please PM if you want to ask about my wife.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Can't wait for GGG to stop this puta


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Damn they already had this thing setup before Chavez fight even started
Now it makes me think that Chavez kept backing up because he was paid not to jeoparzide GGG PPV


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> @Crean hope youre not regretting making your mates move to the pub.


They're all like 'what the fuck is this shit?'..


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Wowwww fucking right!!


- Good luck in September, Canelo.
- Luck is for mediocre people, my friend.

Finally!

It's on!

@V-2


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorecards were a disgrace as usual with Canelo fights.
That was a 7-5 and that's being kind to Canelo.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Get loss GGG dick rider


You really shouldn't drink, you can't handle the booze


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm so glad they fighting, im not even gonna say nothing about how lame all that just was...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Nah man, GGG doesn't have amazing defense but he does use his feet. Canelo is one spot and you can't do that with someone like GGG who is accurate and has a mean punch


I think Canelo can get away with it. Golovkin' output isn't super high and they're probably even with footwork. Golovkin just waits for you to finish your combinations, terrible habit. Not totally sold but I've favored Canelo for a while.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin' conduct in the ring was terrible.
Do they not have manners in Kazakhstan?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Seriously hope that GBP and Canelo are not fucking around this time...
by the way, i give Canelo a very live shot against Triple G.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Scorecards were a disgrace as usual with Canelo fights.
> That was a 7-5 and that's being kind to Canelo.


Wtf


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure what anyone sees in Canelo. Golovkin has the height, reach, and power advantage. Anyone thinking his performance against Jacobs is indicative of anything is completely wrong.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Such a dislikeable guy.
You'd think he would show some respect for a warrior who just came through such a tough battle.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Wtf


Exactly mate.I was stunned at how they made out it was a whitewash.
And Canelo didn't look too happy when Golovkin came in.
No wonder.Gennady behaved disgracefully there.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't imply that he'd duck. Learn some slang


:rofl you can't even lie convincingly


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Scorecards were a disgrace as usual with Canelo fights.
> That was a 7-5 and that's being kind to Canelo.


Bad, boring trolling.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861074523264778240


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> Damn they already had this thing setup before Chavez fight even started
> Now it makes me think that Chavez kept backing up because he was paid not to jeoparzide GGG PPV


I can't believe anyone bought into this nonsense tonight.
It was a disgraceful con of a fight that only a fool thought would be competitive.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Hilarious to see bball so butt hurt. Thought you were sooooo cool and analytical.:lol:


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I just want to say FUCK Chavez. And now that Canelo/GGG is signed, I no longer have to tell Canelo to eat shit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Bad, boring trolling.


I agree mate.Totally.
Canelo and Oscar trolled the boxing world by putting on that charade of a fight.
It went exactly how I thought it would except Chavez fought till the end.
The fight was a joke when it was announced and a disgrace when it was finished.
It was only marginally less Disgraceful than I thought it would be because Chavez never pulled a No Mas.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I can't believe anyone bought into this nonsense tonight.
> It was a disgraceful con of a fight that only a fool thought would be competitive.


Dude who on this site "bought in to it"? I saw one single poster picking Chavez, most were just curious to how the size difference would affect Canelo.

I enjoyed the card overall and even if the main event was underwhelming the announcement at the end was nice.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Canelo can get away with it. Golovkin' output isn't super high and they're probably even with footwork. Golovkin just waits for you to finish your combinations, terrible habit. Not totally sold but I've favored Canelo for a while.


He can't get away with it. Golovkin has massiv power and a height and reach advantage. Plus, he has an elite, piston jab. Shit, people cite his jab as the reason why he beat Jacobs. THen Canelo still has his issues with controlling the ring when he takes breaks on the ropes.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Canelo can get away with it. Golovkin' output isn't super high and they're probably even with footwork. Golovkin just waits for you to finish your combinations, terrible habit. Not totally sold but I've favored Canelo for a while.


Avatar bet, if you lose you gotta use a pic of my scrotum


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude who on this site "bought in to it"? I saw one single poster picking Chavez, most were just curious to how the size difference would affect Canelo.
> 
> I enjoyed the card overall and even if the main event was underwhelming the announcement at the end was nice.


Mate,I'm only going by Max's remark that everyone thought it would be a great fight.
I haven't even kept up with the build up because I was disgusted that the fight even happened.
Canelo got a shitload of money against a notoriously lazy guy and has probably had tougher sparring sessions with guys on $300 a day.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,I'm only going by Max's remark that everyone thought it would be a great fight.
> I haven't even kept up with the build up because I was disgusted that the fight even happened.
> Canelo got a shitload of money against a notoriously lazy guy and has probably had tougher sparring sessions with guys on $300 a day.


Casuals will eat anything up man, only thing I'm disappointed in is Canelo. He shoulda closed the show in the 12th...oh well he has GGG problems now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Not sure what gameplan Chavez and his corner have in mind. He's fighting too scared, and if he lets Canelo fight in a rhythm, he'll be eating big counters all night. He needs to up the pace.


I got exclusive access to Chavez's game plan mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Canelo is taking Chavez's soul


You really think he went into that ring with a soul Juice?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I got exclusive access to Chavez's game plan mate.


He threw Nacho under the bus; although, I do think he had a point with that. I do think Nacho probably gave him the worst gameplan ever. Nacho was talking about fighting like Mayweather from the little I was reading about the fight. I took it with a grain of salt but seeing how Chavez Jr. fought it does make me wonder.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> Damn they already had this thing setup before Chavez fight even started
> Now it makes me think that Chavez kept backing up because he was paid not to jeoparzide GGG PPV


I was legit thinking this too. Don't get me wrong, Chavez has been an embarrassment most of his career, but it makes $en$e that they would need him to lose and not do anything that could hurt Canelo. I usually hate conspiracy theorists but this felt a lot like Clottey vs Pac


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Canelo can get away with it. Golovkin' output isn't super high and they're probably even with footwork. Golovkin just waits for you to finish your combinations, terrible habit. Not totally sold but I've favored Canelo for a while.


I've said Canelo wins for a long time. Skills aside, he's young enough to not freak out if he gets rocked by a hard shot. That young man invincibility/pride thing.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG don't want none


Aw bball.You're not still spewing this same shit are you?
These posts are a bad look on you mate.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The "Chavez was paid off" crowd no mamen, take your meds.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I got exclusive access to Chavez's game plan mate.


Looks almost identical to his Sergio martinez game plan....


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't watch or care about this fight. It was obviously always going to be a 120-108 fight for Canelo. Why are some people surprised about that?


And there are some posters here that rate Jr as one of if not Martinez's biggest wins... I am not surprised and had little to no interest in this fight. However I will have interest in a GGG vs Canelo fight and to be honest its not one sided at all.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> And there are some posters here that rate Jr as one of if not Martinez's biggest wins... I am not surprised and had little to no interest in this fight. However I will have interest in a GGG vs Canelo fight and to be honest its not one sided at all.


This is true, I hope they're giving Canelo all the credit in the world.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He threw Nacho under the bus; although, I do think he had a point with that. I do think Nacho probably gave him the worst gameplan ever. Nacho was talking about fighting like Mayweather from the little I was reading about the fight. I took it with a grain of salt but seeing how Chavez Jr. fought it does make me wonder.


That fight reminded me of Floyd-Canelo mate.
The only minor difference I noticed was that Canelo was actually trying that night.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude who on this site "bought in to it"? I saw one single poster picking Chavez, most were just curious to how the size difference would affect Canelo.
> 
> I enjoyed the card overall and even if the main event was underwhelming the announcement at the end was nice.


People bought tickets for an announcement with an undercard. Fuck Canelo.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

The fucking asshole dj in the bar I'm in decided that the best time to start his fucking set was when they introduced Golovkin to the ring.

Know your fucking crowd dickhead. 

This is an exclusively north American problem when it comes to bars and live sports. Nobody wants to listen to your shitty fucking music when there's an event on!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Looks almost identical to his Sergio martinez game plan....


The only difference being was that he was too stoned to remember that this was a young fighter who wouldn't gas late.
Easily done I suppose.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Canelo would knock him out. Glad I didnt buy this.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

missed the fight, but it seems it was a clear win for canelo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> The fucking asshole dj in the bar I'm in decided that the best time to start his fucking set was when they introduced Golovkin to the ring.
> 
> Know your fucking crowd dickhead.
> 
> This is an exclusively north American problem when it comes to bars and live sports. Nobody wants to listen to your shitty fucking music when there's an event on!!


The fuck!? I'd freak the fuck out. Fucking shit, amateur DJ thinking he's special or something!? Golovkin walking into the ring was the best thing about tonight. Wasn't worth staying up for at all.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> And there are some posters here that rate Jr as one of if not Martinez's biggest wins... I am not surprised and had little to no interest in this fight. However I will have interest in a GGG vs Canelo fight and to be honest its not one sided at all.


GGG v Jacobs is/was a better fight than Canelo. I must be one of the only people who doesn't give a shit about the GGG/Canelo fight. It will be a 8-4/9-3 victory to GGG if Canelo's chin holds up.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't watch or care about this fight. It was obviously always going to be a 120-108 fight for Canelo. Why are some people surprised about that?


Spot on apart from the fact that even if it had been relatively close it would still have been 120-108 across the board.
Still think Chavez would have won if it had been a fifteen rounder though.You could see he was starting to warm up towards the end of the 12th.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The "Chavez was paid off" crowd no mamen, take your meds.


Agreed.He was paid and did exactly what anyone with basic knowledge knew he would.
I do give him credit for not quitting though,and I'm not joking.
I really thought he would tell his corner to pull him out.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> GGG v Jacobs is/was a better fight than Canelo. I must be one of the only people who doesn't give a shit about the GGG/Canelo fight. It will be a 8-4/9-3 victory to GGG if Canelo's chin holds up.


I'm not going to lie and say I'm not interested in the fight but anyone giving Canelo credit for taking the fight is having a laugh.
He's pushed it right to the edge of the cliff.Had he not taken it after tonight he would have been the biggest joke of the decade in boxing.
I'd put money on it that he'd have waited longer if he could've got away with it.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Gully Foyle said:


> Damn they already had this thing setup before Chavez fight even started
> Now it makes me think that Chavez kept backing up because he was paid not to jeoparzide GGG PPV


Don't be fucking stupid mate.

I thought this had the potential to be one of the fights of the year but Chavez didn't want to try and go that bit extra to try and win the fight. The suggestion though that he was paid off to make sure the GGG fight happened is fuckin ridiculous.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Don't be fucking stupid mate.
> 
> I thought this had the potential to be one of the fights of the year but Chavez didn't want to try and go that bit extra to try and win the fight. The suggestion though that he was paid off to make sure the GGG fight happened is fuckin ridiculous.


Chavez has been dreadful since he couldn't boil down to 160 then come in as a cruiser mate.He's notoriously undisciplined and lazy and making that weight would have been a nightmare for him.
He performed exactly as his previous conduct suggested he would and the fight was exactly the unfunny joke most of us should have been able to see it was.
They say that previous behaviour is almost always the best way to predict future actions and neither of them deserve an iota of credit for that debacle.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

jonnytightlips said:


> Don't be fucking stupid mate.
> 
> I thought this had the potential to be one of the fights of the year but Chavez didn't want to try and go that bit extra to try and win the fight. The suggestion though that he was paid off to make sure the GGG fight happened is fuckin ridiculous.


Im not usually into conspiracies and all that shit, but i dont know what that was...Chavez backing up the whole fight against a smaller Canelo? wtf dude, does he have any balls at all?

Either Oscar knew that Chavez was shot to shit or they told him to take it easy....they had the graphic and everything made already man, they had GGGs song, the hype train powered on


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Get loss GGG dick rider


I'm no dick rider, you pathetic fucking idiot, you just can't help but to sledge fighters you don't like even when it's totally out of context or totally unwarranted and out of place, you're a fucking germ and now look like a fuckwit asthma Canelo GGG fight is announced straight after the scores were read out. I'd come in here and post about boxing if it wasn't for fuckwits like you, and I think there's plenty more who feel the same.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Reckon the other Chavez brother would have put up a better fight, worthy of his namesake.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh shit September fight signed, Canelo has been vindicated.


Fuck yeah, excited for this fight, going to be a war!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Avatar bet, if you lose you gotta use a pic of my scrotum


Let's do it, I won't even be mad, Canelo pisses me off


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He can't get away with it. Golovkin has massiv power and a height and reach advantage. Plus, he has an elite, piston jab. Shit, people cite his jab as the reason why he beat Jacobs. THen Canelo still has his issues with controlling the ring when he takes breaks on the ropes.


I think Canelos head movement and hand speed advantages compliment his counterpunching style better. Golovkin is simply easier to hit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo

"Canelo landed 228 total punches to just 78 for Chavez Jr. That's a 3.2-to-1 ratio. It's hard to win a fight when you're getting out landed at that rate. Chavez Jr. only threw 302 punches. Canelo doubled his work rate by launching 604 punches at his opponent."

I shouldn't have second doubted myself after saying Canelo would easily outthrow Chavez Jr.
I knew you were one of those who was skeptical about that statement.
Still thought he'd do it, but not 2-1.

50 punches per round for Alvarez, sub 30 for Chavez.
Chavez's punch stats were pretty much in line what he's always put out against good fighters, this time even less though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> "Canelo landed 228 total punches to just 78 for Chavez Jr. That's a 3.2-to-1 ratio. It's hard to win a fight when you're getting out landed at that rate. Chavez Jr. only threw 302 punches. Canelo doubled his work rate by launching 604 punches at his opponent."
> 
> ...


If that had been Mayweather doing that CHB servers would get stuck with all the cum from Flomos.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Canelos head movement and hand speed advantages compliment his counterpunching style better. Golovkin is simply easier to hit.


I'm in the same boat here, been telling people this for the longest. Glad you have finally joined the dark side my friend.

Golovkins power is the wild card for me, and he will have to guns a blazing if he wants a shot and destroying canelo...

I think GGG will fight reserved like he did against lemiex and get outboxed.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Also wtf Alvarez is now 180+ in the ring.

Fucker wasn't lying when he said he isn't a middleweight, he's a super middle.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Golovkin' conduct in the ring was terrible.
> Do they not have manners in Kazakhstan?





PityTheFool said:


> Such a dislikeable guy.
> You'd think he would show some respect for a warrior who just came through such a tough battle.





rjjfan said:


> Hilarious to see bball so butt hurt. Thought you were sooooo cool and analytical.:lol:


:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Also wtf Alvarez is now 180+ in the ring.
> 
> Fucker wasn't lying when he said he isn't a middleweight, he's a super middle.


Exactly,so why the two years of bullshit?
He's been coming in at the same weight Chavez was at 160 when he was dominating the 155 division


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

september 16 cant come here enough....


so, whats the verdict? did canelo wait for GGG to look like shit in a fight (jacobs)? or did he want to get a pay day in before doomsday? fuck man. its a 50/50 fight now.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

nuclear said:


> fuck man. its a 50/50 fight now.


Based on a heavy bag session?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> Based on a heavy bag session?


canelo's last few fights. hes clearly getting better. and GGG hasnt impressed much recently


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

http://imgur.com/height%3D300%3Bid%3DXEh0FiQ%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D536


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D300%3Bid%3DXEh0FiQ%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D536


Forget it, he's not going to get credit for any of this.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

crap


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Also wtf Alvarez is now 180+ in the ring.
> 
> Fucker wasn't lying when he said he isn't a middleweight, he's a super middle.


False


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Exactly,so why the two years of bullshit?
> He's been coming in at the same weight Chavez was at 160 when he was dominating the 155 division


False, where is the proof? and please don't cite dyna's post lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> False, where is the proof? and please don't cite dyna's post lol


I can't watch that video just now but I'm guessing that's where he denied coming in at 180 v Khan?
Well given how truthful Canelo has been in recent years with some of his statements I certainly won't take his word as gospel every time.
The only one I know off by heart without looking is that he came in at 174-175 for Angulo.
So does that suggest he wasn't ready to fight at MW?
Chavez was getting shit for coming in at 175 at MW,and Canelo's hardcore fans complained about him having to fight Floyd at 152,when Floyd walks around between fights at 155ish,so you can't have it both ways.
And I'm not sure it's a good idea to go down the "it must be true because Canelo said it" route.
Surely even you can see that?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I can't watch that video just now but I'm guessing that's where he denied coming in at 180 v Khan?
> Well given how truthful Canelo has been in recent years with some of his statements I certainly won't take his word as gospel every time.
> The only one I know off by heart without looking is that he came in at 174-175 for Angulo.
> So does that suggest he wasn't ready to fight at MW?
> Chavez was getting shit for coming in at 175 at MW,and Can


Are you guys seriously still sober? Man I'm in no shape to watch any of this shit...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Are you guys seriously still sober? Man I'm in no shape to watch any of this shit...


It's 9am where I am and I haven't been to sleep mate.
I have my youngest today as well so I'll have to check out soon.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I can't watch that video just now but I'm guessing that's where he denied coming in at 180 v Khan?
> Well given how truthful Canelo has been in recent years with some of his statements I certainly won't take his word as gospel every time.
> The only one I know off by heart without looking is that he came in at 174-175 for Angulo.
> So does that suggest he wasn't ready to fight at MW?
> Chavez was getting shit for coming in at 175 at MW,and Can


how does rehydration weight have anything to do with being ready for the next weight..

I'm sure canelo was ready may 2016 to be at 160 I was a big critic of that rehydration crap he pulled on cotto and khan.. to be fair cotto didn't want 160 since canelo would have a huge weight advantage.



PityTheFool said:


> It's 9am where I am and I haven't been to sleep mate.
> I have my youngest today as well so I'll have to check out soon.


it's 1am in low Angeles california... I'm out of here!

peace bro...

we'll pick up later.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> You are such a ******, get off the site, go find out where all your fellow Flomo friends went and join them there.


Wanna give me a kiss? You call me a ***, but you always riding my nuts. You and the rest of the GGG dick riders. I don't ever talk shit to yall, but you bitches get so sensitive if I say something bad about him. It's some gay shit. 


rjjfan said:


> Wanna do a bet GGG fights Canelo?


I'm down 


nuclear said:


> man dont call him a clown when canelo gave him his damn belt


Eh, good point, but Canelo had his reasons. He's making the fight now at least.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's 9am where I am and I haven't been to sleep mate.
> I have my youngest today as well so I'll have to check out soon.


Oh shit. It's 2 am here in US mountain time. I'm not checking out gotta keep this buzz going.

Good luck with your babysitting though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl you can't even lie convincingly


Yall are stupid. I wouldn't expect you or @Medicine to know African American slang.



rjjfan said:


> Hilarious to see bball so butt hurt. Thought you were sooooo cool and analytical.:lol:


I'm not butthurt at all. I made 2 posts, but I see I see the front line of GGG's booty patrol coming to his rescue :lol:.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

church11 said:


> I usually hate conspiracy theorists but this felt a lot like Clottey vs Pac


Body Shot, Body Shot... Bang, Bang, Bang.

BANG! BANG! BANG!

Try And Stop It

BANG! BANG!

Here I Come

BANG!

You Wanna Throw Some Time?

BANG!

This Is The Manny Pacquiao That...

HAS DOMINATED BOXING FOR THE LAST THREE YEARS!!!

BANG!... BANG! BANG! BANG!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall are stupid. I wouldn't expect you or @Medicine to know African American slang.


What's slang about "GGG don't want none"?

It's perfectly understandable what you meant you dumb fucking fanboy cunt.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

nuclear said:


> canelo's last few fights. hes clearly getting better. and GGG hasnt impressed much recently


:rofl


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Medicine said:


> You are such a ******, get off the site, go find out where all your fellow Flomo friends went and join them there.


Hes a troll fella,loves the attention.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm no dick rider, you pathetic fucking idiot, you just can't help but to sledge fighters you don't like even when it's totally out of context or totally unwarranted and out of place, you're a fucking germ and now look like a fuckwit asthma Canelo GGG fight is announced straight after the scores were read out. I'd come in here and post about boxing if it wasn't for fuckwits like you, and I think there's plenty more who feel the same.


No you're a dick rider. You ride GGG's dick and my dick. I don't need to read your copied and pasted insult.Go find somebody else to pick a fight with.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> Damn they already had this thing setup before Chavez fight even started
> Now it makes me think that Chavez kept backing up because he was paid not to jeoparzide GGG PPV


Or because he's shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'm in the same boat here, been telling people this for the longest. Glad you have finally joined the dark side my friend.
> 
> Golovkins power is the wild card for me, and he will have to guns a blazing if he wants a shot and destroying canelo...
> 
> I think GGG will fight reserved like he did against lemiex and get outboxed.


Congrats tonight on another win and happy Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Scorecards were a disgrace as usual with Canelo fights.
> That was a 7-5 and that's being kind to Canelo.


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> What's slang about "GGG don't want none"?
> 
> It's perfectly understandable what you meant you dumb fucking fanboy cunt.


You can and I have literally said that about fighters that have already signed to fight. All it means is that they'll get beat up. It's also my quick and easy way of typing in between rounds on my phone that Canelo will beat GGG now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Hes a troll fella,loves the attention.


Yall love giving me attention for some reason :conf. Yall talk all types of crazy shit about Canelo, but I say "GGG don't want known." and I have crazy mofos like Dbag crying as if I spit on their daughters or something.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No you're a dick rider. You ride GGG's dick and my dick. I don't need to read your copied and pasted insult.Go find somebody else to pick a fight with.


You ride Floyd's dick & the dick of anyone fighting your mancrushes.

You say dumb shit like "GGG don't want none" then call anyone who calls you out on your dumb shit a dick rider.

You must think you can say whatever you want with no repercussion.

What sort of limpwristed sexually-frustrated sword swallower are you, ******?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You can and I have literally said that about fighters that have already signed to fight. All it means is that they'll get beat up. It's also my quick and easy way of typing in between rounds on my phone that Canelo will beat GGG now.


WTF?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You ride Floyd's dick & the dick of anyone fighting your mancrushes.
> 
> You say dumb shit like "GGG don't want none" then call anyone who calls you out on your dumb shit a dick rider.
> 
> ...


You this mad over me dissing GGG? :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall love giving me attention for some reason :conf. Yall talk all types of crazy shit about Canelo, but I say "GGG don't want known." and I have crazy mofos like Dbag crying as if I spit on their daughters or something.


Y'all g'wan wit yoself bad girl!!! (Oprah high five!!!)


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lmao can't wait till I wake up tomorrow and Bogo has closed this thread.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Y'all g'wan wit yoself bad girl!!! (Oprah high five!!!)


Time for me to go back to ignoring your posts. I don't think you've ever said anything worth reading.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You this mad over me dissing GGG? :lol:


Mad huh? So you call anyone who calls you out for your stupidity a dick rider then accuse them of being mad :lol:

What sort of a fairy are you?

Let me guess, "you mad" is next, right?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Time for me to go back to ignoring your posts. I don't think you've ever said anything worth reading.


Can't hack the truth, Ruth:yep

Fuck off, simping dick rider :lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wanna give me a kiss? You call me a ***, but you always riding my nuts. You and the rest of the GGG dick riders. I don't ever talk shit to yall, but you bitches get so sensitive if I say something bad about him. It's some gay shit.
> 
> I'm down
> 
> Eh, good point, but Canelo had his reasons. He's making the fight now at least.


Ok I guess I won the bet. Replace your avatar with Golovkin and put in your signature "Golovkin is Floyd's Daddy."


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall love giving me attention for some reason :conf. Yall talk all types of crazy shit about Canelo, but I say "GGG don't want known." and I have crazy mofos like Dbag crying as if I spit on their daughters or something.


:theretherebogo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Ok I guess I won the bet. Replace your avatar with Golovkin and put in your signature "Golovkin is Floyd's Daddy."


I'm taking a bet on the actual fight itself


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

If Canelo can get Golovkin's output down to 45-50 per round he beats Gennady provided his chin holds up.

He'd have to do it with bodyshots, because unlike Jacobs he can't move in and out fast enough.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

at least we can put to bed the theory that if Jr applied himself properly he would be a monster. 

he looked in shape and well prepared for this fight...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> at least we can put to bed the theory that if Jr applied himself properly he would be a monster.
> 
> he looked in shape and well prepared for this fight...


Probably would have been stopped had he come forward.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @Cableaddict where you at, I thought this was an excuse to duck GGG?


It was.

Canelo is now even more experienced, and Golovkin is 6 months older.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Most infuriating thing for me last night, is that Chavez is supposed to be a significant body puncher.
On the rare occasion that he'd have Canelo against the ropes, He'd come forward in a straight line, lean forward, throw predictable shots and then step straight back.

Why do fighters not work their opponent back on to the ropes, double the jab and pivot out to the side whilst their opponent is pinned? If you do that, you put their arm closest to you out of action and can throw your own shot with full power. Yeah you give your opponent the exit route to the other side, but that's what the double jab is for, the freezing tactic.

Just a rant, I was obsessed with why this wasn't happening whilst watching that fight at 5am this morning.

Junior picked the wrong fight to fight like a ghost in. He had a chance to win the respect of the Boxing world, even by going out on his shield.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No you're a dick rider. You ride GGG's dick and my dick. I don't need to read your copied and pasted insult.Go find somebody else to pick a fight with.


You're cocksucker, you pathetic little fuckwit.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall love giving me attention for some reason :conf. Yall talk all types of crazy shit about Canelo, but I say "GGG don't want known." and I have crazy mofos like Dbag crying as if I spit on their daughters or something.


No, you dumb cunt, I'm just in amazement that you support a couple of boxers like Europeans support football teams, then you go on to insult and talk shit about all other fighters, particularly potential opponents of your "football teams" then insult everyone who does not agree with you or speak without viewing the world through one eye, you're clearly a fucking imbecile with mental issues but that can't discount the fact that you've insulted most of the posters on here and continue to talk derogatory shit about all the fighters you don't support. You may have excuses but they don't actually excuse the fact that you're a fucking germ. It's any wonder you've become an accountant you gormless cunt.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Mad huh? So you call anyone who calls you out for your stupidity a dick rider then accuse them of being mad :lol:
> 
> What sort of a fairy are you?
> 
> Let me guess, "you mad" is next, right?


I think he loves the cock, almost every fucking post he's wishing someone's a "dick rider", he's a sexually frustrated effeminant accountant, not that there's anything wrong with that, what's wrong with this cunt is his persistence in bagging out genuine world boxing champions, men who could easily and swiftly decimate him, men who risk their lives to entertain the likes of him, then if you dare mention in a post on here something positive about one of his fighter's rivals he's straight in with puerile insults.

In summary, this 'man' (and I use that term loosely) is a fucking cunt of the highest order.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think he loves the cock, almost every fucking post he's wishing someone's a "dick rider", he's a sexually frustrated effeminant accountant, not that there's anything wrong with that, what's wrong with this cunt is his persistence in bagging out genuine world boxing champions, men who could easily and swiftly decimate him, men who risk their lives to entertain the likes of him, then if you dare mention in a post on here something positive about one of his fighter's rivals he's straight in with puerile insults.
> 
> In summary, this 'man' (and I use that term loosely) is a fucking cunt of the highest order.


Absolutely, He's a teenybopper, cheerleading poofter


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Poofter all the way, drinks cosmopolitans and listens to Justin Bieber and Bruno Mars........loves the cock and dreams of riding it, particularly black boxers' and the Gingerhead Man's


:rofl

Can't wait for him to start his 'no fap November' thread again this year, I REALLY can't manage without hearing about that dirty little poof resisting himself only to succumb to temptation & 'edge' himself stupid.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I fast forwarded the match from round seven. What an utter gargabe. Thank god my boy Matthysse is back in the hurt business.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> Can't wait for him to start his 'no fap November' thread again this year, I REALLY can't manage without hearing about that dirty little poof resisting himself only to succumb to temptation & 'edge' himself stupid.


PM him some gay porn :rofl his "no fap November" will become "no fap Wednesday...........morning ".


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

A lot of talk about dicks getting rode in this thread :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> A lot of talk about dicks getting rode in this thread :lol:




__
http://instagr.am/p/BTucnGvDTf3/


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You really think he went into that ring with a soul Juice?


You are right, he probably lost his soul during that fat-camp he endured before the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Junior fought like a man who didn't give a fuck and just wanted a big payday. I can see him overdosing overdosing in a few years.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

homebrand said:


> at least we can put to bed the theory that if Jr applied himself properly he would be a monster.
> 
> he looked in shape and well prepared for this fight...


Last night he just stank,and not sure what to make of it.He had ample,tons,loads,of chances to throw the leather and he didnt.
Never rated him but i expected him to leave it all in the ring this morning but he clearly didnt.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chavez was scared, simple as that. He was fighting like the new kid in the gym


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Nacho is becoming senile he needs to retire. 

His whole game plan for Jr was to stay in the middle of the ring and box with canelo


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Also notice the pattern Floyd fanboys instantly jump on the bandwagon of anyone their midget gay hero has beaten. 

They even talk about how great showtime is compared to hbo because Floyd fights there :lol:


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Golovkin has an elite jab. It's better than Canelo's. I have zero doubt that Jacobs would beat Canelo handily.


Nah. Sergio Mora put Jacobs down. Canelo would put Jacobs out like Pirog did


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Classic flomo ^


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall are stupid.* I wouldn't expect you or @Medicine to know African American slang.*
> 
> I'm not butthurt at all. I made 2 posts, but I see I see the front line of GGG's booty patrol coming to his rescue :lol:.


Yea, cause growing up in Philly I have never heard African American Slang.atsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> "Canelo landed 228 total punches to just 78 for Chavez Jr. That's a 3.2-to-1 ratio. It's hard to win a fight when you're getting out landed at that rate. Chavez Jr. only threw 302 punches. Canelo doubled his work rate by launching 604 punches at his opponent."
> 
> ...


I thought of you as the rounds went on.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

rossco said:


> Classic flomo ^


Buh Buh he's smwarter than pekpek the Pactard from cebu City Internet café. Therefore he's smart and knows more about a boxing than a Pactard.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo's uppercut is gonna find a home and will be a problem for GGG. Canelo is physically peaking, he was built like a tank last night, he looked awesome physically. 

Even though Canelo's resume takes a huge steaming sh!t on GGG's, I guess we'll need to take a wait and see approach with Canelo and see if he can prove himself. We know all we need to know about GGG considering he got a gift to get by Danny Jacobs...sheesh, GTFO.

GGG has problems when an opponent doesn't back up and let him get off first. Canelo will be first and isn't going to back up. This idea that "GGG will get hit to give some of his"...we'll see. 

Give me Canelo to fulfill his destiny, by stoppage, 11th round. 

Viva Canelo!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Canelo's ring cutting getting better?

Can't judge too well from the Chavez Jr fight, but lately he seems to be on the front foot much more often than in the past.

And he did put quite a beating on a negative Chavez.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> If the Cock has melanin Jonathan will suck.
> 
> Classic case of a Floyd girl becoming a canelo fan.
> 
> Watch him reply how he's been a die hard canelo fan from the start and viva mehico and all that....


This from the guy who has made such a habit of being embarrassed and emasculated that you're on what...3rd or 4th account now? Lol, grow up bro...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No, you dumb cunt, I'm just in amazement that you support a couple of boxers like Europeans support football teams, then you go on to insult and talk shit about all other fighters, particularly potential opponents of your "football teams" then insult everyone who does not agree with you or speak without viewing the world through one eye, you're clearly a fucking imbecile with mental issues but that can't discount the fact that you've insulted most of the posters on here and continue to talk derogatory shit about all the fighters you don't support. You may have excuses but they don't actually excuse the fact that you're a fucking germ. It's any wonder you've become an accountant you gormless cunt.


Tldr


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Yea, cause growing up in Philly I have never heard African American Slang.atsch


You stayed inside the whole time


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> This from the guy who has made such a habit of being embarrassed and emasculated that you're on what...3rd or 4th account now? Lol, grow up bro...


Emasculate? I was banned once Jonathan so I made a new account about a year after.

Compulsive lying another trait of a Floyd girl.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The worst Floyd girls are the ones trying desperately hard to fit in pretending to be black etc.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> The worst Floyd girls are the ones trying desperately hard to fit in pretending to be black etc.


you're on your A game trolling today. You fit in perfectly with GGG fans.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Is Canelo's ring cutting getting better?


His ain't no old Hop who Iooked atrocious every time he tried to lead.

His balance is good and is the foundation of his work.

His slow feet have to be planted firmly to maintain it.

Canelo's just a sub par front foot fighter and that's not going to change.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Is Canelo's ring cutting getting better?
> 
> Can't judge too well from the Chavez Jr fight, but lately he seems to be on the front foot much more often than in the past.
> 
> And he did put quite a beating on a negative Chavez.


I think it's more down to Chavez Jr. not knowing how to move well. The strategy certainly didn't come naturally to him.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> His ain't no old Hop who Iooked atrocious every time he tried to lead.
> 
> His balance is good and is the foundation of his work.
> 
> ...


"Sub par"...that's amazing to me, if not resume what dictates a fighter being "up to par"? Who are these fighters that are "up to par" in your book?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

The plan of Nacho asking Junior to fight like Floyd and Lara was all wrong. 
You can't ask a mediocre soccer player to play like Messi or Ronaldo. Or an average chess player to play like Kasparov or Fisher.
My prognostic was accurate. A weak Junior getting plundered by a strong (and more skilled) Canelo.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> The plan of Nacho asking Junior to fight like Floyd and Lara was all wrong.
> You can't ask a mediocre soccer player to play like Messi or Ronaldo. Or an average chess player to play like Kasparov or Fisher.
> My prognostic was accurate. A weak Junior getting plundered by a strong (and more skilled) Canelo.


right - should have forced himself into the Robert Garcia camp... he would probably have a better shot!


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> you're on your A game trolling today. You fit in perfectly with GGG fans.


Ain't no trolling here just spittin some truth. More to come


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

See my post exposing Jonathan gets deleted.

He probably cried to the mods. Baby back bitch


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Doc said:


> right - should have forced himself into the Robert Garcia camp... he would probably have a better shot!


Doesn't take a offensive coach to know the only chance Jr had was using his size and weight on canelhoe.

Nacho is past it time to retire.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

DBerry said:


> PM him some gay porn :rofl his "no fap November" will become "no fap Wednesday...........morning ".


:rofl you fucking Australian asshole that has me spitting out my coffee funny
@bballchump11 is cool though, why can't you debate him without all the gay dick talk?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> :rofl you fucking Australian asshole that has me spitting out my coffee funny
> @bballchump11 is cool though, why can't you debate him without all the gay dick talk?


He predicted that Golovkin would duck Canelo, then the announcement came that the fight was signed so he just got the same shit that any of us would have gotten for making the frankly asinine assumption that Golovkin would turn down the biggest payday of his career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> He predicted that Golovkin would duck Canelo, then the announcement came that the fight was signed so he just got the same shit that any of us would have gotten for making the frankly asinine assumption that Golovkin would turn down the biggest payday of his career.


Stop lying or acting stupid. I didn't imply that at all. I wanted to make a quick post in between rounds from my phone to say that Canelo looks good enough to beat GGG now. So I posted that GGG don't want none. Just like he don't want none of Canelo's body shots or he don't want known of Canelo's slickness. Yall act so damn slow.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Canelos psuedoslickness


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://imgur.com/height%3D244%3Bid%3Dg6smxhj%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D457


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Stop lying or acting stupid. I didn't imply that at all. I wanted to make a quick post in between rounds from my phone to say that Canelo looks good enough to beat GGG now. So I posted that GGG don't want none. Just like he don't want none of Canelo's body shots or he don't want known of Canelo's slickness. Yall act so damn slow.


Maybe English is my 2nd language but it seems like "Don't Want None" is "Does not want to fight Canelo"? If not, my apologies.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D244%3Bid%3Dg6smxhj%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D457


Canelo's boulder like shoulders would be perfect for the shoulder roll style. He looks like a gridiron player.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D244%3Bid%3Dg6smxhj%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D457


Awww they grow up so fast


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Stop lying or acting stupid. I didn't imply that at all. I wanted to make a quick post in between rounds from my phone to say that Canelo looks good enough to beat GGG now. So I posted that GGG don't want none. Just like he don't want none of Canelo's body shots or he don't want known of Canelo's slickness. Yall act so damn slow.


bballchump going on suicide watch if Canelo gets KOed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> bballchump going on suicide watch if Canelo gets KOed.


Why would I? I like Canelo a lot and dislike GGG. I'm not that invested into this fight, but GGG has a very suspect fanbase that get triggered by any small comment. How come when 5 posters attack me with race baiting and childish shit, I'm the one who gets looked at?

I know I'm the mentally stable one who should know not to engage with trolls, but I should be able to respond


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> right - should have forced himself into the Robert Garcia camp... he would probably have a better shot!


I doubt with Garcia he would've come lower than 168.
But Chavez only chance, if ever had one, was to get into a war.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D244%3Bid%3Dg6smxhj%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D457


Canelo made Miguel Cotto look like Jose Miguel Cotto.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why would I? I like Canelo a lot and dislike GGG. I'm not that invested into this fight, but GGG has a very suspect fanbase that get triggered by any small comment. How come when 5 posters attack me with race baiting and childish shit, I'm the one who gets looked at?
> 
> I know I'm the mentally stable one who should know not to engage with trolls, but I should be able to respond


Oh give me a break, Someone say something about Floyd or Ward and you and the posse will show up and flip shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Oh give me a break, Someone say something about Floyd or Ward and you and the posse will show up and flip shit.


I don't start throwing personal attacks and accusing people of racism because of it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Isn't this where the moderators step in?

ESB wasn't this bad. I mean, geeeezzz......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Isn't this where the moderators step in?
> 
> ESB wasn't this bad. I mean, geeeezzz......


:conf GGG attracts a lot of trolls to his fanbase


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> See my post exposing Jonathan gets deleted.
> 
> He probably cried to the mods. Baby back bitch


Bless your heart...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :conf GGG attracts a lot of trolls to his fanbase


The biggest shitposters on the ESB historic forum, the GGG/Marciano nuthuggers always have the strangest opinions.
Then they start quoting sparring partners talking about Gennady hitting like a HW, hope they ate their words when Gennady was unable to stop a fighter dropped by Sergio Mora :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Not streaming tears, just like to post shit...what you gonna do about it ******? Keep sucking that dick bitch. Also, @bballchump11 is a ******...watchu got?


Watch out, I had a post deleted and told off for "racebaiting" when he cried to the mods for inferring he was homosexual :conf


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Doc said:


> right - should have forced himself into the Robert Garcia camp... he would probably have a better shot!


he didnt look good under RG either. its hard to say when he was at this best. even for the andy lee win when he was with roach it was in a tiny, tiny ring and he ditched the post fight urine test :lol:

to think he made MILLIONS


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Watch out, I had a post deleted and told off for "racebaiting" when he cried to the mods for inferring he was homosexual :conf


Bball didn't cry to the mods, it's just getting ridiculous that from 1 harmless post 5 different posters need to start filling up threads with personal insults and accusations of racism.

If you don't like him put him on ignore, it's simple. But the WBF is for boxing talk, not personal rivalries. I'm tired of seeing that shit go on for pages.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bball didn't cry to the mods, it's just getting ridiculous that from 1 harmless post 5 different posters need to start filling up threads with personal insults and accusations of racism.
> 
> If you don't like him put him on ignore, it's simple. But the WBF is for boxing talk, not personal rivalries. I'm tired of seeing that shit go on for pages.


I'll just keep out of the World Bballchummmmmmp Forum, you and he can speak amongst yourselves, as you were.

If you can call his incessant put downs in every thread I read, of boxers he doesn't like, when the threads have nothing to do with said boxers, harmless posts, then you can go get fucked you cocksucking cunt, go ahead and ban me, ooooh, I had the temerity to upset your little friend because he's gone out of his way to sour yet another thread with his bullshit. Everyone is right, you're a fuckwit, you jerk, and you're wank moderating is a big reason why this part of the forum is failing.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> Bless your heart...


Bless you too John. Hopefully you get some sun


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Awww they grow up so fast


Floyds son trying to be like daddy?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Watch out, I had a post deleted and told off for "racebaiting" when he cried to the mods for inferring he was homosexual :conf


I didn't report any post.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'll just keep out of the World Bballchummmmmmp Forum, you and he can speak amongst yourselves, as you were.
> 
> If you can call his incessant put downs in every thread I read, of boxers he doesn't like, when the threads have nothing to do with said boxers, harmless posts, then you can go get fucked you cocksucking cunt, go ahead and ban me, ooooh, I had the temerity to upset your little friend because he's gone out of his way to sour yet another thread with his bullshit. Everyone is right, you're a fuckwit, you jerk, and you're wank moderating is a big reason why this part of the forum is failing.


 Lol I made one post about a fighter that the fighter in the main event was planning on fighting next. So mentally unstable


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Earlier I made references to this Julio Chavez Jr match being nothing more than a WWE wrestling match.

We didn't get the chairs and tables but GGG's entrance at the end was definitely something out of the WWE


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/height%3D300%3Bid%3DXEh0FiQ%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D536


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't report any post.


Fair enough.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol I made one post about a fighter that the fighter in the main event was planning on fighting next. So mentally unstable


So much a fuckwit.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Watch out, I had a post deleted and told off for "racebaiting" when he cried to the mods for inferring he was homosexual :conf


This site is becoming a microcosm of today's society. You got sensitive ******* like Bball who get their vaginas hurt by little comments, but talk all the shit they want. Then you have the mods doing their best to protect so called feelings. Fuck the mod/mods who delete my posts. Let that little ****** Bball cry all he wants for fuck sakes. God knows that ****** needs to man the fuck up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yes I'm so sensitive that I go on race filled tirades due to saying that a fighter will beat my favorite fighter :lol:. GGG is a troll magnet


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Is talking about Floyds homosexuality allowed or will boghoe get mad about that too?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

some of you really are overreacting though...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes I'm so sensitive that I go on race filled tirades due to saying that a fighter will beat my favorite fighter :lol:. GGG is a troll magnet


Give me a break. You made a dumb statement and when you looked stupid afterwards you blamed it on people "Not understanding African American slang". Your from Pheonixville, I'm from East Germantown, trust me I have heard more slang then you ever have. Not only to mention it's quite obvious you will be the quickest to claim "It's because he is black" whenever Floyd or Ward get dissed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Give me a break. You made a dumb statement and when you looked stupid afterwards you blamed it on people "Not understanding African American slang". Your from Pheonixville, I'm from East Germantown, trust me I have heard more slang then you ever have. Not only to mention it's quite obvious you will be the quickest to claim "It's because he is black" whenever Floyd or Ward get dissed.


I didn't attack anybody. I responded to the trash being said to me. You all should take responsibility in your childish posts. And I rarely ever bring up race unless it's already brought up or thrown at me. Even then I try to refrain from addressing it.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't attack anybody. I responded to the trash being said to me. You all should take responsibility in your childish posts. And I rarely ever bring up race unless it's already brought up or thrown at me. Even then I try to refrain from addressing it.


You brought it up about the slang...it's right here in the thread.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Somebody make a thread "bballchump11 vs chb", put it in the lounge, and move all these shit posts into it. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> You brought it up about the slang...it's right here in the thread.


I did in response to personal attacks thrown at me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Somebody make a thread "bballchump11 vs chb", put it in the lounge, and move all these shit posts into it. This is getting ridiculous.


 Good idea. I probably won't even visit it too


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I did in response to personal attacks thrown at me.


You were attacked because you made your self look like an idiot by making a dumb prediction about a fighter you HATE with a passion and will disrespect every chance you get. Any one else would have been roasted as well.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> some of you really are overreacting though...


All I said was I'm glad that Bball is finally seen as the cocksucking ****** that he is. His sensitivity was a lot more acceptable as a 19 year old, but as a grown ass man he is just down right pathetic. Typical millennial asshat. Now I'm just posting shit to see Bogo scramble to delete my posts as to make sure Bball's feelings don't get hurt. I also wo see how far he is willing to take this...will he ban me for talking shit about another poster? Or for repeatedly having him delete my posts :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D300%3Bid%3DXEh0FiQ%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D536


#SlickGinger


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> You were attacked because you made your self look like an idiot by making a dumb prediction about a fighter you HATE with a passion and will disrespect every chance you get. Any one else would have been roasted as well.


I didn't make a prediction that he'd duck. Why would GGG duck a big payday like Canelo?

Plus I said I accepted @rjjfan bet after the fight was already accepted thinking that he was wagering on who would win the fight. I wasn't aware that he interpreted my post to imply that GGG would avoid Canelo when Canelo was the one dragging his feet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> All I said was I'm glad that Bball is finally seen as the cocksucking ****** that he is. His sensitivity was a lot more acceptable as a 19 year old, but as a grown ass man he is just down right pathetic. Typical millennial asshat. Now I'm just posting shit to see Bogo scramble to delete my posts as to make sure Bball's feelings don't get hurt. I also wo see how far he is willing to take this...will he ban me for talking shit about another poster? Or for repeatedly having him delete my posts :lol:


It's only the normal trolls and mentally/emotionally unstable guys who have a problem with me. I don't mind it, but there a several posters who don't wish to read this bull shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> #SlickGinger


I have to admit, this fight was just one giant showcase of all his skills. Nice to see


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> All I said was I'm glad that Bball is finally seen as the cocksucking ****** that he is. His sensitivity was a lot more acceptable as a 19 year old, but as a grown ass man he is just down right pathetic. Typical millennial asshat. Now I'm just posting shit to see Bogo scramble to delete my posts as to make sure Bball's feelings don't get hurt. I also wo see how far he is willing to take this...will he ban me for talking shit about another poster? Or for repeatedly having him delete my posts :lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't make a prediction that he'd duck. Why would GGG duck a big payday like Canelo?
> 
> Plus I said I accepted @rjjfan bet after the fight was already accepted thinking that he was wagering on who would win the fight. I wasn't aware that he interpreted my post to imply that GGG would avoid Canelo when Canelo was the one dragging his feet.


Rjjfan:Wanna do a bet GGG fights Canelo?
Bball:I'm down

My English is horrible, I just can't seem to understand how my comment that GGG is willing to fight Canelo can be interpreted as who would win the fight. Can a native English speaker correct my poor Engrish?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Rjjfan:Wanna do a bet GGG fights Canelo?
> Bball:I'm down
> 
> My English is horrible, I just can't seem to understand how my comment that GGG is willing to fight Canelo can be interpreted as who would win the fight. Can a native English speaker correct my poor Engrish?


I just reread your post. You're right. I thought you were asking to wager on when GGG fights Canelo, not if. My bad


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just reread your post. You're right. I thought you were asking to wager on when GGG fights Canelo, not if. My bad


Yeah no worries. Just so we're clear, I think you're a good poster and I agree with most of your posts but I take the piss with you because I'm a cunt. :good


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, people really read 'GGG don't want none' as GGG doesn't want to or would refuse to fight Canelo.. I understand English isn't the first language of everyone here and that makes sense as to why some would read it literally.... But even after he explains what it means, people try to act like that's not what it means? :rofl:rofl

How in the fuck are you going to tell someone else what they're saying isn't slang if you don't currently live where they live? Fuck, I literally typed in 'he don't want none meaning' in Google and the first result was a wrestling thread explaining it exactly how Bball did, as that's how people fucking use it lol!! 

Honestly surprised he still posts here dealing with stupid shit like that thrown at him constantly. Pages of threads derailed because the same group of people don't like a comment he made.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez claims the weight is why he didn't perform well. Says he'll stay with Nacho though.

http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-jr-168-best-weight-me-im-staying-with-nacho--116403

http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-jr-canelo-never-hurt-me-hes-not-big-natural-puncher--116381


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Honestly surprised he still posts here dealing with stupid shit like that thrown at him constantly. Pages of threads derailed because the same group of people don't like a comment he made.


I was wondering the same. I understand that some people have different opinions than him, but I don't understand how much aggressivity I see directed towards him, while he's a kinda laid back, respectful guy. A man of opinion, but written with much more maturity than the average checkhook post.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I was wondering the same. I understand that some people have different opinions than him, but I don't understand how much aggressivity I see directed towards him, while he's a kinda laid back, respectful guy. A man of opinion, but written with much more maturity than the average checkhook post.


Thought the point of a boxing forum was to have different opinions and go back and forth on why you feel how you feel. Gets personal everytime he's involved though. People notice mods don't get involved when it's other posters but they can't take it a step further and realize they don't attack other posters the same as him either.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Chavez claims the weight is why he didn't perform well. Says he'll stay with Nacho though.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-jr-168-best-weight-me-im-staying-with-nacho--116403
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-jr-canelo-never-hurt-me-hes-not-big-natural-puncher--116381


Damn. I KNEW he shoulda' rehydrated to 195 instead of just 192 !


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

But Canelo re-hydrated to just as much as Chavez did, 18.5 lbs to 19 lbs


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Wow, people really read 'GGG don't want none' as GGG doesn't want to or would refuse to fight Canelo.. I understand English isn't the first language of everyone here and that makes sense as to why some would read it literally.... But even after he explains what it means, people try to act like that's not what it means? :rofl:rofl
> 
> How in the fuck are you going to tell someone else what they're saying isn't slang if you don't currently live where they live? Fuck, I literally typed in 'he don't want none meaning' in Google and the first result was a wrestling thread explaining it exactly how Bball did, as that's how people fucking use it lol!!
> 
> Honestly surprised he still posts here dealing with stupid shit like that thrown at him constantly. Pages of threads derailed because the same group of people don't like a comment he made.


:rofl

"Damn did u see Lebron last night, steph curry dont want none"

"Omg dude are you saying step is gonna duck Lebron"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes I'm so sensitive that I go on race filled tirades due to saying that a fighter will beat my favorite fighter :lol:. GGG is a troll magnet


Golovkin got caked by a guy who had cancer. You can see why they get emotional


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin got caked by a guy who had cancer. You can see why they get emotional


:lol: I guess they haven't had much to be happy about lately


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Massage of Death.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin got caked by a guy who had cancer. You can see why they get emotional


Scorecard Forrest?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> But Canelo re-hydrated to just as much as Chavez did, 18.5 lbs to 19 lbs


Seriously? Canelo was 183 lbs in the ring?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I guess they haven't had much to be happy about lately












A few things there to "be happy about".


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862078001038712832


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862078001038712832


Oscar and Canelo are saving boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oscar and Canelo are saving boxing.


The ppv king right now. Can you believe that some jokers were saying that GGG was the A side?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The ppv king right now. Can you believe that some jokers were saying that GGG was the A side?


I'm a fan of both guys but that's ridiculous.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How foolish does Andy Lee feel right now? :sad5


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> How foolish does Andy Lee feel right now? :sad5


he has a good perspective on the upcoming fight...

http://www.boxingscene.com/andy-lee-canelo-going-give-golovkin-lot-problems--116464


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The ppv king right now. Can you believe that some jokers were saying that GGG was the A side?


Lol

Ggg isn't even the a side to max golovkin


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Epic photo if it wasn't such a farce


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862078001038712832
So 1 million idiots got conned. No doubt will take their frustrations out again on the sport


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Epic photo if it wasn't such a farce


Quit playin bro, if that was Kevin Horn getting clocked you'd make it your avy picture.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862078001038712832
> So 1 million fans supporting boxing. No doubt the "boxing is dead" talk will stop for a little bit.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862078001038712832


That sucks. Of all the fights failing on pay-per-view in the current market, this one didn't deserve the million. I had some hope that the message could be that stars can't just fight anyone and rake in cash. Looks like the trend will continue.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That sucks. Of all the fights failing on pay-per-view in the current market, this one didn't deserve the million. I had some hope that the message could be that stars can't just fight anyone and rake in cash. Looks like the trend will continue.


I don't see how this tells the stars they can "just fight anyone".

Chavez Jr isn't just anyone, like it or not.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Quit playin bro, if that was Kevin Horn getting clocked you'd make it your avy picture.


You and bbchump using these strawmans against me. You know full well I wouldn't do that


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't see how this tells the stars they can "just fight anyone".
> 
> Chavez Jr isn't just anyone, like it or not.


You're agood poster almost always but on the topic of canelo, you've lost your nut!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> you'd make it your avy picture.


I considered making that my avvy picture until i remembered the context of the fight.

Same with the khan fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't see how this tells the stars they can "just fight anyone".
> 
> Chavez Jr isn't just anyone, like it or not.


True, the Khan and Smith numbers are more in line with what I'd hope to expect.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You and bbchump using these strawmans against me. You know full well I wouldn't do that


I don't know man, I'll reserve judgement till the Sunday after the fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I considered making that my avvy picture until i remembered the context of the fight.
> 
> Same with the khan fight


It's a dope pic, quit concentrating on being outraged over nothing, anyone in Canelo's shoes would've taken that fight.

Also we all got what we wanted.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862823596296728576
Chavez Jr after getting his shit pushed in by Cinnamon


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862823596296728576
> Chavez Jr after getting his shit pushed in by Cinnamon


That's going to be me in the Dominican Republic later this year


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Juniors the funniest motherfucker in boxing


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862823596296728576
> Chavez Jr after getting his shit pushed in by Cinnamon


:rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862823596296728576
> Chavez Jr after getting his shit pushed in by Cinnamon


No matter how bad he got whooped, Jr still wins at the end of the day. He gives no fucks, he's got a bunch of fine ass hoes "comforting" him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862823596296728576
> Chavez Jr after getting his shit pushed in by Cinnamon


this fucking guy :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> No matter how bad he got whooped, Jr still wins at the end of the day. He gives no fucks, he's got a bunch of fine ass hoes "comforting" him.


Can't blame the guy, spanish language sports media are going in hard on the dude, even Chavez Sr expressed how disappointed he was with his performance and how he expected a lot more in a few interviews.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Can't blame the guy, spanish language sports media are going in hard on the dude, *even Chavez Sr expressed how disappointed he was with his performance and how he expected a lot more in a few interviews*.


"DO something!" - JCC yelling that was the most entertaining part of the "fight."

I don't think Junior is in Senior's will, any longer. That will now states, simply:

"I hereby leave all my worldly possessions to the family of Salvador Sanchez. Fuckit, Junior, you're on your own."


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chavez Sr ain't too fussed, he has his other legitimate son to avenge him:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chavez was robbed after the video was taken
http://remezcla.com/sports/julio-cesar-chavez-jr-robbed/


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chavez was robbed after the video was taken
> http://remezcla.com/sports/julio-cesar-chavez-jr-robbed/


Bloody hell. What a series of events. Complete one sided beating and then robbed afterwards.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chavez was robbed after the video was taken
> http://remezcla.com/sports/julio-cesar-chavez-jr-robbed/


atsch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If you can afford a $40,000 Hublot watch, then you're rich enough not to care if it gets stolen.

If you CAN'T afford a $40,000 Hublot watch, but you wear one anyway, then you deserve whatever life throws at you. (And whatever Canelo throws at you. And whatever Sergio throws at you....)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The guy who took Junior's stuff probably had a ring-side seat. 

He figured Junior robbed HIM first, with that non-performance, so now they're even.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Cableaddict, are you making excuses for a thief?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Cableaddict, are you making excuses for a thief?


Of course not!

Hey, you wanna' buy a nice watch? :hat


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862823596296728576
> Chavez Jr after getting his shit pushed in by Cinnamon


Say what you want about Jr but at least he's putting that ill-gotten Canelo money to good use.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Say what you want about Jr but at least he's putting that ill-gotten Canelo money to good use.


There's nothing like a triple fap-dance to make you forget a recent international humiliation !


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> "DO something!" - JCC yelling that was the most entertaining part of the "fight."
> 
> I don't think Junior is in Senior's will, any longer. That will now states, simply:
> 
> "I hereby leave all my worldly possessions to the family of Salvador Sanchez. Fuckit, Junior, you're on your own."












"gracias"


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> There's nothing like a triple fap-dance to make you forget a recent international humiliation !


Some of us beg for strength when we've hit bottom, some of us prefer hookers and coke.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> "gracias"


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> "gracias"


:rofl

That guy is such a can.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :rofl
> 
> That guy is such a can.


 I didn't even know Sanchez had a son. Jeez, do they ever look alike.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I didn't even know Sanchez had a son.


Sanchez either.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11

If Canelo-Chavez Jr has over 750K buys that means it has sold more than every UFC PPV this year combined.

UFC 210: 300k UFC 209: 250k UFC 208: 200k


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I didn't even know Sanchez had a son. Jeez, do they ever look alike.


Nephew actually, they may look very alike but their skill level isn't even on the same universe :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> If Canelo-Chavez Jr has over 750K buys that means it has sold more than every UFC PPV this year combined.
> 
> UFC 210: 300k UFC 209: 250k UFC 208: 200k


Damn that is highly impressive. My friend who is a UFC fan yesterday tried telling me that UFC is taking over and trending up. Really it's just McGregor carrying the company. I told him that Canelo will sell over 2 million ppvs this year combined.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Canelo's uppercut is gonna find a home and will be a problem for GGG. Canelo is physically peaking, he was built like a tank last night, he looked awesome physically.
> 
> Even though Canelo's resume takes a huge steaming sh!t on GGG's, I guess we'll need to take a wait and see approach with Canelo and see if he can prove himself. We know all we need to know about GGG considering he got a gift to get by Danny Jacobs...sheesh, GTFO.
> 
> ...


If Canelo couldn't KO Chavez who was standing right in front of him all night long begging to be hit, then how the hell do you expect him to KO GGG?

I watched the replay of the fight Saturday night and that was as one sided a fight as I've ever seen. I actually lost interest halfway through.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

gumbo2176 said:


> If Canelo couldn't KO Chavez who was standing right in front of him all night long begging to be hit, then how the hell do you expect him to KO GGG?
> 
> I watched the replay of the fight Saturday night and that was as one sided a fight as I've ever seen. I actually lost interest halfway through.


One of those fights where the only reason I finished it was it was on live and I was holding out hope Chavez would land a bomb and make it interesting.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

chavez was paid to throw the fight to build up canelo vs ggg


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> chavez was paid to throw the fight to build up canelo vs ggg


No. Chavez has always been a bum. And you are all bums for getting sucked into this parody of boxing

23 pages....


----------

